# linux webserver: port 43 für udp und tcp freigeben



## fercules (22. Mai 2005)

ich betreibe einen linux root server und möchte den port 43 für udp und tcp in der firewall freigeben. 1) weiß jemand wie ich mir die konfiguration der firewall anzeiegn lasse und 2) wie kann ich den port 43 freigeben?

derzeit kann ich nämlich keine connections nach draußen mehr aufbauen und das ist etwas zu viel des guten  

lg
fercules


----------



## Dirk Abe (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Du suchst Netfilter/Iptables. Vielleicht auch noch Fwbuilder.
Zudem, welche Distri läuft auf dem Server, welcher Dienst soll den auf Port 43 lauschen (whois?)?
Tipp:
such. google. such 

Viel Glück
[Popcorn holend]

Dirk


----------



## Ben Ben (24. Mai 2005)

Wie hast du denn die Firewall konfiguriert?
Ansonsten man iptables.

Allerdings würde ich dir zu managen von iptables sowas wie Firehol empfehlen. Schnell, einfach ,effektiv
und du hast noch den Schutz das du dich nciht per ssh aussperren kannst


----------

